
Single neutron star merger supplied half the Solar System’s plutonium - yread
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/single-neutron-star-merger-supplied-half-the-solar-systems-plutonium/
======
nutcracker46
Mankind, all of the other things which have lived, all of the things which
ever live, and even the rocky Earth itself are made of the same ancient
material older than the Sun.

Fuckin' bloody hell: even Trump is made of the same. No less and no more.

